# lost buck..



## pandapoacher (Nov 14, 2012)

So i was up imagration canyon on the road and i spotted i nice buck so i ranged him and he was 127 yards so i jjumped oit of my truck and slid my sight and let one fly it hit the buck qbout mid guts i went amd looked for blood but had no luck due to my feet got cold if found please let me me knowhe is about 180 inch 4 by 5


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

IBTL.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Fishrmn said:


> IBTL.


  I kinda hope this is for real, should be entertaining


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

You were probably using an epek huh?


----------



## pandapoacher (Nov 14, 2012)

Whats wrong with epics i paid good money for those braudheads


----------



## SeagullSlayer (Nov 13, 2012)

Should have been using a rage I've seen deer shot out to 160 with rages they are the shizzle. But I hope you find your deer. I also hate when my feet get cold. 

If I've learned one thing in my life. It's hard to kill a big deer road hunting if you leave the road.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> You were probably using an epek huh?


That couldn't be the case. Even in "made up stories" like his, the Epeks kill them! :mrgreen:


----------



## SeagullSlayer (Nov 13, 2012)

Epeks wouldn't kill imaginary animals and every one know it all they do is wound squirrels


----------



## pandapoacher (Nov 14, 2012)

Hmmm this is starting to make more sence i shoulda figured this out last year whem i li
Lost 2 other bucks


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

My nomination for best thread of the year!!!!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

pandapoacher said:


> Hmmm this is starting to make more sence i shoulda figured this out last year whem i li
> Lost 2 other bucks[/quote
> Were they all on the Monroe?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

My Gawd :!: where do they come from _(O)_


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

La madre degli imbecili è sempre incinta.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Panda poacher, nice name.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

SeagullSlayer said:


> Epeks wouldn't kill imaginary animals and every one know it all they do is wound squirrels


Wound squirrels? We all know the epek's just "bounce" off the shoulder! :mrgreen:


----------



## SeagullSlayer (Nov 13, 2012)

No. my diamond razors edge blows arrows right threw them I'm shoot a 600 grain arrow at like 387 fps if my math is correct witch it always is that's like 42,891 f/lb of energy. No squirrel stands a chance unless the broad head fails to work correctly


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Really? That bored?


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Can't help to think this is why Prop 2 hit us Bowhunters. 127 yards in the guts?I know their R folks that can make this shot. But come on Man.. Hope that Big guy got a chance to pass his genes on>Ur saying U stuck 2 others last year? I myself have lost 2 deer in 48 years.. Ya need to try the Gun Hunt. ETHICS?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

127 yards? Probably just held a little high. No problem.


----------



## SeagullSlayer (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey at least if you don't find it you can go shoot a couple more.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

SeagullSlayer said:


> Hey at least if you don't find it you can go shoot a couple more.


 :lol: my thoughts exactly


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Wound squirrels? We all know the epek's just "bounce" off the shoulder! :mrgreen:


Like a rubber ball.


----------



## SeagullSlayer (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey now we don't need another bash thread. Epeks really are great broad heads


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

pandapoacher,Did you remove your target tips? Juz askin...


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

oldfudd said:


> Can't help to think this is why Prop 2 hit us Bowhunters. 127 yards in the guts?I know their R folks that can make this shot. But come on Man.. Hope that Big guy got a chance to pass his genes on>Ur saying U stuck 2 others last year? I myself have lost 2 deer in 48 years.. Ya need to try the Gun Hunt. ETHICS?


You really want this guy out in the woods with a gun? And do you believe that'll change his ethics? I think he'll be shooting running deer at a grand n won't even look to see if he hit them...from the road of course.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

I Know a guy who had been chasing that Buck for a month.Passed up 2 shots because this Buck kept hanging up in the Oak and could not get a clean, clear shot. Told him about the 127 yard gut shot.he is Mad as hell!.So if you run into a guy 6'5" bout 265# Bald head, I don't think I would tell him .. "HEY I'AM THAT GUY THAT STUCK HUGE BUCK IN THE GUTS" Might get ugly, Just Sayin.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

oldfudd said:


> I Know a guy who had been chasing that Buck for a month.Passed up 2 shots because this Buck kept hanging up in the Oak and could not get a clean, clear shot. Told him about the 127 yard gut shot.he is Mad as hell!.So if you run into a guy 6'5" bout 265# Bald head, I don't think I would tell him .. "HEY I'AM THAT GUY THAT STUCK HUGE BUCK IN THE GUTS" Might get ugly, Just Sayin.


Hahahahaha classic! :lol:

Fyi that guy doesn't own the deer. Sounds like he shoulda taken the chance while he had it. Cant win if you dont play!


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> Fyi that guy doesn't own the deer. Sounds like he shoulda taken the chance while he had it. Cant win if you dont play!


The guy that poked an arrow in the guts of a buck from 127 yards ain't a winner. And then it sounds like he quit tracking it because his widdle tootsies got cold. If you're gonna play, have the tools, equipment, and determination to follow through. 
Wiener, sure. Winner, no.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Super long shots like that end up bad alot more than they do well.
Never have understood why anyone would take anything over even 60-70.
Turns a Probable kill, into a possible kill, real fast.
I know, I know, "I practiced it."
Does not mean that they arrow still has enough left, or any little breeze can't knock it off course...........
Just my "2 cents."


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

2full said:


> Super long shots like that end up bad alot more than they do well.
> Never have understood why anyone would take anything over even 60-70.
> Turns a Probable kill, into a possible kill, real fast.
> I know, I know, "I practiced it."
> ...


Me and the guys I hunt with try not to take bow shots under 100. Seems too easy that way.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

"Me and the guys I hunt with try not to take bow shots under 100. Seems too easy that way."

And how many have been hit and lost?
I guess you are just a much better hunter than I am.


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

We probably recover at least 1/2 of the ones we hit.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Before, or after they've bloated?


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I always heard they make more tasty jerkey, if you wait till after they bloat to get the meat. :O•-:


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

They're certainly easier to pack out when there's nothing left but bones and antlers. And the ravens, magpies, and coyotes love ya for it.
:O•-:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> Fishrmn said:
> 
> 
> > IBTL.
> ...


"Never let the truth stand in the way of a good story".

Bill Clinton, 1996


----------



## SeagullSlayer (Nov 13, 2012)

oldfudd said:


> I Know a guy who had been chasing that Buck for a month.Passed up 2 shots because this Buck kept hanging up in the Oak and could not get a clean, clear shot. Told him about the 127 yard gut shot.he is Mad as hell!.So if you run into a guy 6'5" bout 265# Bald head, I don't think I would tell him .. "HEY I'AM THAT GUY THAT STUCK HUGE BUCK IN THE GUTS" Might get ugly, Just Sayin.


That's fine and dandy but I've seen the guy that started this thread beat up a whole flock of women and children with out even breakin a sweat. So there.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Did shane Larsen start this thread ??


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Someone's mom should've 876576654... jus sayin'.

edited by wyogoob


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

martymcfly73 said:


> Did shane Larsen start this thread ??


With your first name being Jack, your last name has to be a** or off, right??

Btw, fly fishing is GAY!!!

For the record i shot at 0 muledeer and wounded 0 muledeer this year with a bow.... but elk.... thats a different story


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

duckhunter1096 said:


> Someone's mom should've 9887654... jus sayin'.


Thats what i heard your mom say about you!

Funny you get p!ssed at one person for doing the exact same thing youre doing


----------



## SeagullSlayer (Nov 13, 2012)

duckhunter1096 said:


> Someone's mom should've... jus sayin'.


Your wife always 009779876 for me. Maybe she could teach mom to avoid any further accidents

content edited by wyogoob


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

SeagullSlayer took a long time out.

Who's next?


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

wyogoob said:


> SeagullSlayer took a long time out.
> 
> Who's next?


Why did he get banned for saying pretty much the exact same thing as the others, but they didnt?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > SeagullSlayer took a long time out.
> ...


shaun, my advice to you would be to use the PM system to complain about a moderators decision as stated in the rules.

Thanks


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

wyogoob said:


> shaun larsen said:
> 
> 
> > wyogoob said:
> ...


Well heres my advice to you. I have used the PM system with the mods, discussing forum rules and such, with no results! You guys are very selective on who you enforce the rules on and who you over look... i think you guys should get your act together and enforce rules on EVERYONE. especially when it comes to personal attacks and crude or inappropriate posts.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

shaun larsen said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="shaun larsen":1fgl630x]
> ...


Well heres my advice to you. I have used the PM system with the mods, discussing forum rules and such, with no results! You guys are very selective on who you enforce the rules on and who you over look... *i think you guys should get your act together and enforce rules on EVERYONE. especially when it comes to personal attacks and crude or inappropriate posts.*[/quote:1fgl630x]

Sorry Shaun, I don't even know you and I usually try to stay out of this stuff, but..



shaun larsen said:


> With your first name being Jack, your last name has to be a** or off, right??
> 
> Btw, fly fishing is GAY!!!


----------



## pandapoacher (Nov 14, 2012)

Hey moderator eata dick beotch


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

This went downhill fast. You shane Larsen are my hero. How does it feel to be the tye dye twins of the hunting world? ie paria.


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

Now I really have a man crush on the pandapoacher.


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

Fishrmn said:


> Before, or after they've bloated?


Who cares? The horns don't bloat.


----------

